# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Không nghe nhạc được?

## vietnhatglass

máy nhà em tự nhiên nó hiện ra cái này.và nghe nhạc thì không nghe được lun..ai biết thì chỉ giùm em cái:

----------


## akzhoan

cái này là chưa có driver âm thanh .nên nó không có sound thôi .bạn cho mình biết tên main của bạn + model .mình sẽ lấy lại driver đó cho bạn .

----------


## aplico

main của mình là g31,còn model là gì thì mình quên mất ùi..nhưng dù sao cẩm ơn bạn nhìu nhé

----------


## thapchidao

cái đó cũng chưa hẳn là thiếu driver âm thanh đâu bạn. có thể bạn bấm nhầm nút gì ấy cái nó mute thôi. còn bạn dùng g31 thì chắc là mainboard của foxconn rồi, mình dùng g31mv-k. foxconn thì dùng driver âm thanh của realtek
bạn vào đây: http://www.foxconnsupport.com/downl...01&series=en-us0000002&keywords=&sort=drivers
tìm chỗ on-board audio driver, tài về và cài nhé.

----------

